# Weird Feelings Towards Makeup



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 19, 2008)

Do any of you ever feel...wrong for loving makeup? Sometimes when i buy makeup online and the package comes, I get sooo happy, and then end up feeling kind of sad. I'm not sure if its because nobody is excited except for me..? Like I'll tell my boyfriend "Ooooh baby look, isn't this pretty? Do you like it????" And he's like "yeah its nice". Ummmm its more than nice, its MAKEUP! I end up feeling like I wish I had a twin sister or best friend who loved it just like I did, so someone could be excited with me. 

Of course I can come on here and talk to you guys, but its not exactly the same. I don't have too many friends that are into makeup. It's like, sometimes I feel as though i should be worried about more important things than "wowthiseyeshadowisgorgeous" because everyone else is worried about real issues, like everyday problems. But I do worry about my problems all the time, I can be into makeup if I want!

Does anyone feel like this?? LoL. Its hard to explain but I always end up feeling like this. Like maybe I should find another hobby because nobody understands my obsession with makeup and I end up feeling like I have no life. I was shampooing a client today and she is 22 and she was telling me about how much she loves makeup and thats her thing, rather than shoes and purses and perfumes, she's more into makeup. And I'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really think I better end up with a job in makeup. I talk about it 75% of the time. I would probably die if I ever worked at MAC and everybody _did_ always talk about makeup. Am I all alone here?


----------



## nunu (Jan 19, 2008)

I totaly feel like you!! None of my freinds or sisters are intrested in make up, so i come here and talk about it. No one really understands why i love make up and why do i only have a lot of MAC and not other brands!! 

It feels a bit daunting at times that i can't talk to anyone about how much i love it and why this colour is soo much nicer than this and the pigmentation, colour pay off etc...No one understands why i have soo many shades of blue and why do i need shade sticks and why do i have soo many brushes!! LOL
It is also frusterating sometimes when they ask me why do i have to go buy mu and don't i have eough of it LOL..I just laugh and sometimes think i am crazy for loving MAC but thankfully i found this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when i log on to it i don't feel like i am a crazy person!

I love make up it expresses me


----------



## Hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ditto here too! I talk about it A LOT! My friend Haley (hrdruian here on Specktra) is my real life makeup friend. I got her into it. But prior to that, no one understood my obsession. They all thought it was lame-o


----------



## liv (Jan 19, 2008)

Most of my friends don't get it at all, but my sister loves makeup like me.  I just cleaned out my stash and she was like, "Don't toss them, let me go through it first!" and she took most of my eyeshadows that I either kept the dupes of for myself or just didn't use anymore.  We love going to MAC and are planning on going to the Ulta/Sephora that just opened near me.  She doesn't know how many packages I buy though...I get everything sent to me here at school! 

I just met a girl in another dorm who loves MAC and was browsing on my friends computer through MAC and Sephora's websites, telling me which Pigments, eyeshadows, and brushes she has.  Now I wanna peek through her stuff!


----------



## nunu (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^ you are soo lucky to find someone who understands your love for make up!!


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 19, 2008)

i am lucky enough to have two best friends who are also  makeup artists (one is stjarna here on specktra) and they are the only ones who gets my weird love of colours that look almost the same but aren't quite! funny story about that one - a guy we knew couldn't understand how i understood her when she said her new eyeshadow was "red like the blue one", he called us crazy but i completely got it - its like comparing intensities or whatever, but he thought we were idiots and made fun of us for years because of that one...


----------



## lainz (Jan 19, 2008)

i always end up feeling GUILTY for buying makeup...mainly because my bf starts saying "you don't need that bla bla bla you cant afford it bla bla bla"...so that always gets me sad. my parents understand that i love it because i'm good at what i do...so they support my addiction, especially because ive started doing makeup for weddings.

other than that, im all alone too


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 19, 2008)

i totally understand...everytime i go to mac to pick something up. all i hear is groans from my bf as well. and when i get giddy and try to show him what i b ought that day, he groans and tells me what a waste it is. arghh...total kill joy!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm so glad you made this post because I have felt what you guys have said and just not had anyone to talk to about it, but reading this makes me feel much better.


----------



## Briar (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a lot of conflicting emotions about makeup, not that I let that stop me.  Lol!  Nearing 40 and being into bright colors I am a bit of an anomoly because us "older" ladies are supposed to age gracefully and look natural.  Well, dammit, I like my eyeshadow to reflect my personality, and that's a bit on the loud side.  I also feel a bit vain or conceited because I enjoy the way I look, and enjoy the comments I get from others here on my looks.  

I try to balance myself and my attitude by not getting so wrapped up in making makup essential to my happiness.  I like perfume oils too, and collect those by the boatload but its all just stuff, its not who I am.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 19, 2008)

I have highs and lows about makeup. Some times I'm like " oooh, I wanna go buy makeup and wear it!!!" then part of me feels kind off sad about makeup like, " oh I just spent 50 dollars on 3 eyeshadow. yay???" I almost feel guilty for liking it. I've noticed that I don't wear as much makeup as I used to. my friends are mostly guys so I don't really do much except mascara and lipgloss. And when I'm with my girls I still feel overdone. Its just weird because outside of Specktra I feel like my makeup obsession is wrong.


----------



## nunu (Jan 19, 2008)

i'm adding that i hate it when i spend too much and it's only 3-4 products and think sometimes that i could've got a lot of clothes for that amount...but i don't let that stop me buying more make up!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 19, 2008)

When i look at how much make up i've purchased over the past 2 years...i think what if i would have saved all that money...yikes
But i LOVE it so much too!

Sometimes i think it helps distract us from everyday life a little....i don't golf, smoke crack or waste money & time on anything else...at least it makes me look better


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 20, 2008)

I sometimes experience almost buyer's remorse. It is expensive and while it's somewhat of an investment, it's not like it can last you the way a piece of furniture will. Cosmetics eventually go bad.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 20, 2008)

Cantaffordmac--you can see you are so not alone!

It hasn't been a full year yet since I've become interested, let alone obsessed with MAC and makeup! There's only one other person that I feel understands this (KimSwim!) but other than that--my mom rolls her eyes when I go to the MAC counter and I do feel a bit bad having packages sent to my house. Being a student, I don't have a whole heck of a lot of money, but by golly I've built my collection!! I have nearly 4-15 palettes full (keep in mind some are pressed pigments), over 12 full jars of pigments, etc. so all that money probably could have been spent better elsewhere--but I barely drink, don't have any other vices and I enjoy shopping and surfing this site for new colours and application techniques.

I have found that lately, I'm much more reserved with buying new e/s as I have so many I barely use. With new collections I'm doing a lot of side-by-side swatch comparisons and will pass on something I think is nearly dupe-able--only us obsessed would be able to discern the difference!!

I say do it if you love it, I'm sure I'll keep adding to my collection for fun. I think after you've built a suitable base collection, follow new collections and colours in moderation!! (lol I'm trying to tell myself this!)


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 20, 2008)

But I wonder what the source of this feeling is... finances can be one thing... people who don't share the interest are another.  Of course some people have mentioned kill joys too, but still I think it's more than that.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't feel buyers' remorse, but I totally understand the loneliness about wearing makeup, especially since my interest began at an older age. I only have 1 friend who also wears MU, but she's nowhere near as enthusiastic about it as I am. BUT.....what I don't care for are the "Did-You-Compliment-Me?" compliments. Kinda like, "What is going on with the eyes today!?!?........So, can you come over and do my eyes?" WTF!?!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow. I didn't expect so many of you to feel the same way. Its comforting lol. Yet another time that I turn to specktra, and _only_ the ladies on here understand me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Most of my friends don't get it at all, but my sister loves makeup like me. I just cleaned out my stash and she was like, "Don't toss them, let me go through it first!" and she took most of my eyeshadows that I either kept the dupes of for myself or just didn't use anymore. We love going to MAC and are planning on going to the Ulta/Sephora that just opened near me. She doesn't know how many packages I buy though...I get everything sent to me here at school! _

 
Its funny because so does my sister. shes 11 years older than me, but she loves MAC a lot. We talk a lot about it but then we'll end up changing the subject (her choice not mine). She'll get like, into the conversation, but then its like she's over it. No fun there. We don't do makeup together, we only talk about it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_i always end up feeling GUILTY for buying makeup...mainly because my bf starts saying "you don't need that bla bla bla you cant afford it bla bla bla"...so that always gets me sad. my parents understand that i love it because i'm good at what i do...so they support my addiction, especially because ive started doing makeup for weddings.

other than that, im all alone too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm the exact same way. Nobody thinks I need it or understands the obsession...but my mom just said the other day I should apply at MAC since I'm so into makeup (if only she knew how much practice I need lol). It feltkind of good knowing that she sees how much I love makeup. My boyfriend sees it too, and he wants me to be a MA, but he isn't interested in the makeup itself. And he cannot figure out how a MAC gift card is the best gift he can give. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_i totally understand...everytime i go to mac to pick something up. all i hear is groans from my bf as well. and when i get giddy and try to show him what i b ought that day, he groans and tells me what a waste it is. arghh...total kill joy!_

 
Seriously...like we don't groan and tell them their video games are a waste. I hate that! My bf doesn't call it a waste but he doesn't see the point. I was swatching my fyrinnae shadows like 2 weeks ago while he was playing video games and he just looks at me and can't stop laughing. I'm sitting here asking him which color is his favorite and why and he is telling me I'm going to waste all the shadow on my arm. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Cantaffordmac--you can see you are so not alone!

I have found that lately, I'm much more reserved with buying new e/s as I have so many I barely use. With new collections I'm doing a lot of side-by-side swatch comparisons and will pass on something I think is nearly dupe-able--only us obsessed would be able to discern the difference!!

I say do it if you love it, I'm sure I'll keep adding to my collection for fun. I think after you've built a suitable base collection, follow new collections and colours in moderation!! (lol I'm trying to tell myself this!)_

 
LoL I know. See thats the thing. I don't go crazy..I know that dark lipsticks aren't for me, so I won't buy them (even if Fafi is all over the tube). LoL i know my limit. I am still building my collection. Thats what I think people don't get--there are phases. First you gotta build the collection up with some must haves. Then you can focus on getting the must have LE items when certain collections come out. Then slowly, you can get some permanent makeup (you won't need all the colors or all of everything, just some) 

And then you realize you have too much makeup and sell it on specktra. And begin all over again. lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_But I wonder what the source of this feeling is... finances can be one thing... people who don't share the interest are another. Of course some people have mentioned kill joys too, but still I think it's more than that._

 
Interesting...I wonder too??


----------



## liv (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Wow. I didn't expect so many of you to feel the same way. Its comforting lol. Yet another time that I turn to specktra, and only the ladies on here understand me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Its funny because so does my sister. shes 11 years older than me, but she loves MAC a lot. We talk a lot about it but then we'll end up changing the subject (her choice not mine). She'll get like, into the conversation, but then its like she's over it. No fun there. We don't do makeup together, we only talk about it._

 
My sister is about 6 years older than me, and we do eachother's makeup all the time!  In fact, I'm proud to say I started her MAC love and obsession with eyeshadows (that's what I'm best at applying, she's better at blush and highlighter though).  It's so fun to practice on eachother, You should ask your sis to do a girl's night in, or do eachother's makeup and go out to dinner or a movie.  Who says it has to be a date for an excuse to get dolled up and look beautiful?

Also, my mom totally gets it and supports me.  She maybe doesn't realize the magnitude of what I have (most recently, 2 full stila 8 pans palettes and 2 full 4-pan palettes, I got these on specktra, so that helps with the cost a bit), but she knows the value of good makeup (she's used EL for as long as I can remember, and doesn't have a problem spending $20 on a single blush or lipstick); plus, I'm not really into buying a bunch of purses or clothes anymore (my style has become so much more relaxed and laid back, I don't feel the need to buy the newest trends and try to make them work for me, so I channel that money into makeup/perfume).  My mom said it best, even if you spent $5 a day on your beauty everyday, it would be worth it for how good it makes you feel.  So I live by that. =]


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2008)

most of my friends are guys so they don't really get it...but i'll give the lot of them credit for at least feigning interest sometimes haha.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I have a lot of conflicting emotions about makeup, not that I let that stop me.  Lol!  Nearing 40 and being into bright colors I am a bit of an anomoly because us "older" ladies are supposed to age gracefully and look natural._

 
Good for you Briar and Pish posh on aging gracefully and going the neutral/natural route! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm 42 YIKES going on 43 next month and while I've been wearing natural, subtle mineral makeup for the past couple of years, I only broke out of my subtle shell a couple months ago and discovered that bold eyeshadows are kind of like hats [I wear hats frequently] It takes a certain HATittude to wear a hat well, and the same attitude can apply to makeup as well. 

My obsession for the past few years has been skincare. Now that I finally have a routine down pat, I'm definitely branching out into makeup. Very few of my friends and family understand how excited I get when I open up a package in the mail from one of my favorite skincare companies. Some even suggest I could spend my $$ elsewhere but it's my money to spend so I don't really give those criticisms too much credence. As long as I'm not sacrificing mortage payments, etc. to fund my skincare mania, it's not like I really have any other bad habits - well, other than smoking but let's face it - without at least one bad habit, we'd all be pretty boring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have gotten my sister in law and a couple of my nieces interested in mineral makeup. Now they, like myself, will never ever go back to the conventional stuff. Trying to get them on board with regular sunscreen applications now.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 20, 2008)

CAM:
Your post is what I struggle with daily.  My interest began in my *gasp* preteen years.  I do have a love hate and sometimes guilt.  I will bust me arse to get to the store to make a purchase of something I saw swatched and spent all day at work on the comp looking at youtube, specktra, mua et al. Yes, I could put the money to something else, but what?  I don't have an extravagant lifestyle, I've recently moved for a temporary assignment where I have no mates, and can't get in a serious romance.  But, I don't do anything with it.  I don't wear most of it, I guess I'm supplementing boredom, loneliness or something.  I know why my makeup started early, I was bullied and teased alot but my mum loved to do her face so I learned and did her face, then it was a segway to make friends.  Fast forward and I cannot pass a store without seeing makeup even in Walmart or a dollar store.  I do put money toward savings I graduated university...I guess I'm bored....IDK, but don't feel bad for enjoying life, there is too much in life to bring you down.  Watch the news for 24 hours and you'll be glad for makeup *hugs*


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 21, 2008)

I feel weird too, but for different reasons, the primary one being Western gender conventions. That and I always feel weird buying myself something that most consider a trifle.

I ease my guilt though by taking it as an investment. I figure that if I'm going to strive to be a makeup artist, then I need to get my hands on products and use them.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I have a lot of conflicting emotions about makeup, not that I let that stop me.  Lol!  Nearing 40 and being into bright colors I am a bit of an anomoly because us "older" ladies are supposed to age gracefully and look natural.  Well, dammit, I like my eyeshadow to reflect my personality, and that's a bit on the loud side.  I also feel a bit vain or conceited because I enjoy the way I look, and enjoy the comments I get from others here on my looks._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Good for you Briar and Pish posh on aging gracefully and going the neutral/natural route! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm 42 YIKES going on 43 next month and while I've been wearing natural, subtle mineral makeup for the past couple of years, I only broke out of my subtle shell a couple months ago and discovered that bold eyeshadows are kind of like hats [I wear hats frequently] It takes a certain HATittude to wear a hat well, and the same attitude can apply to makeup as well._

 





 ITA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also in my forties and get so tired of someone else's rules.  I do makeup for me because it gives me a boost and it's a little dollop of creativity in my everyday life.   It's a way to feel in touch with my femininity.  And yes, it's just plain fun.  If you're *ahem* over a certain age but still feel comfortable wearing bold colors and can carry them off, why not?  

I had a friend who got very weird on me over makeup.  She was a minimalist---she was very conservative, very religious and very frugal---but she liked my makeup.  So, when we'd go shopping, we'd check out the displays at Target and the Clinique counter at the local department store.  But she'd never buy.  She liked lipgloss, so for one Christmas, I got her some Lancome Juicy Tubes in subtle colors I thought she'd like.  She never wore them.  Another year I got her some palettes from Sephora---can't remember the company but they had pulp novel themes like "Mancatcher".  The colors were great and the packaging was a hoot!  She got upset with me because she thought the pulp novel theme was "obscene".  Unreal.  

And of course she'd criticize me for my makeup and clothes.  I tend to go for soft, subtle colors---they suit my complexion as well as my personal style.  But she'd tell me I was wearing too much eye makeup, especially to church, when I was wearing only mascara and a neutral wash of shadow.  (Actually, the culture of that particular church was that once women were married---or hit their thirties---they didn't wear much makeup---if any---and they wore dowdy, shapeless dresses and skirts.  I did not fit in there very well.)  

I really should have gotten her some NARS Orgasm.  She would have DIED!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My ex-husband was a control freak who objected to my wearing makeup.  If I was wearing lipgloss, he'd refuse to kiss me because of all the "toxins".  He was a jerk.  When we got divorced, one of the things I did to reclaim myself was to start wearing makeup again---it was nice to reclaim that part of me that had been put down for so long and to enjoy my femininity again.  I got remarried last year and my DH is fine with my makeup.  A couple of months ago we were in the Twin Cities and he drove out of his way so that I could to to the MAC store in the uptown area.  He also doesn't mind if I want to go to Sephora, the MAC store or any of the counters at the Mall of America.  The only problem is that he's color blind so he can't appreciate some of the colors of the makeup I wear.  I wish I could freak him out by whipping out some Springbean to put on my lips but he wouldn't know that it was green.  Still, he never hesitates to kiss me, no matter what I have on my lips, and he especially likes the vanilla lipglasses and the watermelon tendertones.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I think about people like my former friend and ex-husband, I want to scream, "IT'S JUST MAKEUP!  GET OVER IT!"  You know, I think it's far healthier to wear the makeup you enjoy---the way you enjoy wearing it---than it is to get all bent out of shape over what other people are doing.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 21, 2008)

I also don't have any friends that are into make-up, in fact I would say they are anti-makeup. To be honest, they're in their 30s and really don't look good with no makeup on. I used to feel a bit odd and a tiny bit sad that I don't have any friends to share my interest in makeup. There used to be a time when I wondered if I was shallow or vain for having "way more" makeup than a person could need or use. 

Eventually I reached an understanding that it's okay to love makeup because I am more than just my makeup. Just because I like to wear makeup doesn't mean I am shallow compared to my bare faced friends. I am super girly but also insightful and worldly. I'm bothered by many people's perception that one must put aside their appearances to show that they care about current events of the world or somehow it makes them more serious and deep. I think that's stereotyping. 

What it comes down to is do what makes you happy. If makeup makes me happy why should I deprive myself of it? It's a very healthy interest actually -completely harmless and safe.


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 21, 2008)

There is definitely guilt involved whenever I buy make-up nowadays.  I do become happy at the beginning, but end up feeling so bad--like I've wasted money.  I think the main reason is that I already have so much make-up to begin with that to buy more seems totally unecessary and excessive.  A part of it also has to do with the fact that I'm the only one who gets to enjoy these things in my household--I don't get to share the loot to anyone so it seems kind of selfish too.  My sister, who's into make-up like I am lives in another country! My friends don't have the same enthusiasm with makeup as I do--although there are times when they ask me to put make-up on them whenever they attend special occasions.  Also, I keep on buying make-up but don't get to use much of it cos of the informal nature of the place I live in (GC, Australia).  I mean we walk in our malls barefoot!


----------



## Briar (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Good for you Briar and Pish posh on aging gracefully and going the neutral/natural route! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm 42 YIKES going on 43 next month and while I've been wearing natural, subtle mineral makeup for the past couple of years, I only broke out of my subtle shell a couple months ago and discovered that bold eyeshadows are kind of like hats [I wear hats frequently] It takes a certain HATittude to wear a hat well, and the same attitude can apply to makeup as well. _

 
That's it exactly!!  I've only recently begun re-capturing my creativity and using makeup as the outlet.  I can't work on my art every day, but I can spend a little time combining colors artistically on my face.   It does take some attitude and I'm ok with that.  

And yes!  I love, love, love hats!  Though I don't wear them as often as I used to.  

Over the past year and a half I've begun dressing more funkily, using bolder color on my hair and face, and even did some new piercings in my ears.  I'd disconnected with my body for years after a profound weight gain (thanks meds!).  I am finally learning to love my body as it is, lumps and all and creative makup has been a BIG part of that.


----------



## AKsnoangel (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Eventually I reached an understanding that it's okay to love makeup because I am more than just my makeup. Just because I like to wear makeup doesn't mean I am shallow compared to my bare faced friends. I am super girly but also insightful and worldly. I'm bothered by many people's perception that one must put aside their appearances to show that they care about current events of the world or somehow it makes them more serious and deep. I think that's stereotyping. 

What it comes down to is do what makes you happy. If makeup makes me happy why should I deprive myself of it? It's a very healthy interest actually -completely harmless and safe._

 
I couldn't have said it better myself.  It's unfortunate that such a stereotype exists toward people who wear makeup.  I sometimes worry that it carries consequences for me professionally.  I am a teacher and I definitely stick out as the youngest and most trendy among the faculty.  I guess I have to let my consistent efforts do the talking rather than my perpetually painted lips.

I can't express how ineffably grateful I am to have found Specktra.  I have no sisters and all my friends are makeup minimalists.  They're good sports about it but they definitely don't share my passion.  Sometimes I worry I push it on them too much and they misread it as me thinking they _need_ makeup.  Sad!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 22, 2008)

I definitely understand how you feel. People especially don't understand me because I am a guy and I loooove makeup. Lots of people don't understand and think it's weird and such. I'm really lucky to have a mother that loves makeup, and shares the love with me. We really relate when it comes to makeup because we both love it haha. I am also lucky enough to have a job where all my coworkers love makeup and love MAC, since I work at a MAC counter. But I get alot of stares and some customers don't understand, but oh well. Be true to yourself. =)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I definitely understand how you feel. People especially don't understand me because I am a guy and I loooove makeup. Lots of people don't understand and think it's weird and such. I'm really lucky to have a mother that loves makeup, and shares the love with me. We really relate when it comes to makeup because we both love it haha. I am also lucky enough to have a job where all my coworkers love makeup and love MAC, since I work at a MAC counter. But I get alot of stares and some customers don't understand, but oh well. Be true to yourself. =)_

 
Aww I can understand where you're coming from. It must be hard when customers and others aren't understanding and accepting towards you. Personally, i have this weird thing where I love guys to do my hair and makeup. i've had my eye on a MA at MAC since the summertime and he finally did my makeup, and it was the best. I probably won't ever go to another MA except for him.


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 22, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel. Getting some new and gorgeous color always makes me happy. But lately my make up obsession has become a real issue between me and my boyfriend. He contantly makes me feel bad for buying anything new. Everytime I mention that I'm broke he'll say something like "Well if you hadn't bought that make up..." I usually only buy something once a month. Its getting to be a real problem. I just wish he could understand how happy it makes me and it seems like I have so few things in my life that make me happy.


----------



## sitasati (Jan 22, 2008)

I totally understand you. I feel the same way sometimes. Recently, I haven't bought any mac makeup ..just some drugstore brands. But yeah ..my mother once got pissed off at me for buying too much makeup and said "you're not even pretty so why are you buying makeup?" Since then I've kinda laid off of buying mac for a while and this website. I have no one else either who shares my addiction.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I definitely understand how you feel. People especially don't understand me because I am a guy and I loooove makeup. Lots of people don't understand and think it's weird and such. I'm really lucky to have a mother that loves makeup, and shares the love with me. We really relate when it comes to makeup because we both love it haha. I am also lucky enough to have a job where all my coworkers love makeup and love MAC, since I work at a MAC counter. But I get alot of stares and some customers don't understand, but oh well. Be true to yourself. =)_

 
Testify!

Seriously though, I'm fortunate enough to be at a point in my life where I've been able to surround myself with open-minded, accepting friends and family. It's just a shame when people who are supposed to be open-minded aren't. 

It's still very odd for me going into a makeup aisle or store because those gender specific barriers are still ingrained in me, no matter how much I try to shake them. I'm always ready to tell a girl at the MAC counter or something that "I'm getting it for my sister"-I've only had to do it once, but I actually was getting some stuff for my sister. 

Another thing too is that people have this misconception that I want to be a woman or that I'm feminine and want to be a drag queen or something. It's not that, I'm just...theatrical.


----------



## landonsmother (Jan 22, 2008)

i go though it all the time.  my family/boyfriend doesn't understand my obsession with makeup but i try to explain that loving makeup is like how boys love cars but they still don't get it.  errrrrrr.  whatever though.  i'm not gonna stop buying makeup just coz people don't understand my obsession.  it always makes me happy when i buy makeup


----------



## landonsmother (Jan 22, 2008)

i go though it all the time. my family/boyfriend doesn't understand my obsession with makeup but i try to explain that loving makeup is like how boys love cars but they still don't get it. errrrrrr. whatever though. i'm not gonna stop buying makeup just coz people don't understand my obsession. it always makes me happy when i buy makeup


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, yes, I too wish that I had someone in my life to share my joy.  

I love to try new looks on too.  Just recently, I tried on the white eyeliner on my waterline with dark blue eyeliner around my eyes.  I had soft pink on the cheeks and lips.  I felt pretty wearing something new.  

My family isn't into it all.  Hubby just says, "Oh, you got something new."  I think that I really want him to say - "Wow, that  really looks pretty."

Even though I am older,  I don't feel older mentally.  When I get a new lipstick, blush, etc., I am still that teen girl experimenting with makeup and I am so happy just to own it.


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 22, 2008)

I love makeup! A lot. Its just that sometimes I am so conpulsive to shop. ugh. But yeah I love it, my husband is supportive in t he manner that he doesnt say anything like negative to me. but makes me save up for my own.. boo.


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm lucky to have a sister and friends who love make-up, but I guess they don't see it the way I do. My sister feels that my obsession is a way for her to mooch make-up off me (I do spoil her a lot by letting her go through my stash and pick out whatever she wants, it's my way of trying to share my interest though inevitably, it really feeds my obsession even more as giving stuff away makes me want to buy more of it to replace what I had parted with.) And my friends, while they love beauty products and make-up, are all very minimalist in their looks. It's hard to share interest in, say, ultramarine colored pigments and eyeshadow.

Also, most of my friends admit they are too cheap to buy MAC. Le sigh...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_I know exactly how you feel. Getting some new and gorgeous color always makes me happy. But lately my make up obsession has become a real issue between me and my boyfriend. He contantly makes me feel bad for buying anything new. Everytime I mention that I'm broke he'll say something like "Well if you hadn't bought that make up..." I usually only buy something once a month. Its getting to be a real problem. I just wish he could understand how happy it makes me and it seems like I have so few things in my life that make me happy._

 
Exactly...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_I totally understand you. I feel the same way sometimes. Recently, I haven't bought any mac makeup ..just some drugstore brands. But yeah ..my mother once got pissed off at me for buying too much makeup and said "you're not even pretty so why are you buying makeup?" Since then I've kinda laid off of buying mac for a while and this website. I have no one else either who shares my addiction._

 
Wow. I can't believe she said that to you. Thats horrible. Its a shame that we all feel wrong or guilty for loving makeup. We really shouldn't have to deal with that.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_I'm lucky to have a sister and friends who love make-up, but I guess they don't see it the way I do. My sister feels that my obsession is a way for her to mooch make-up off me (I do spoil her a lot by letting her go through my stash and pick out whatever she wants, it's my way of trying to share my interest though inevitably, it really feeds my obsession even more as giving stuff away makes me want to buy more of it to replace what I had parted with.) And my friends, while they love beauty products and make-up, are all very minimalist in their looks. It's hard to share interest in, say, ultramarine colored pigments and eyeshadow.

Also, most of my friends admit they are too cheap to buy MAC. Le sigh..._

 
I just gave a friend some makeup, and I felt good while I was sorting it out. Just because I was going through my makeup and giving some to her lol. (I've always done that with her). Everyone I talk to says how expensive MAC is. And _sometimes _it can be. But I've learned that I'm spending $10 on an eyeshadow that will last me years and years. Or $25 on a foundation thats going to match my skin perfectly and last me 6 months. They just don't understand.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 22, 2008)

I can totally relate. Sometimes i feel like i am the only person in the world who is obsessed with makeup. Then i see some of you ladies posting on here and all is well again :-D

In all seriousness, it helps to have a real life friend who loves makeup as much as you do. Til then, you do always have us


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Another thing too is that people have this misconception that I want to be a woman or that I'm feminine and want to be a drag queen or something. It's not that, I'm just...theatrical._

 
 I hear you. Ughhh. I don't want to be a drag queen or a woman either! I am just feminine I guess, but I'm not a girl. My customers usually understand enough to call me a "he" but sometimes I get ones that call me a "she". I mean, if I wanted to be a girl, I think I'd try a little more, like with high heels or a skirt or boobs or something. I DO wear some women's clothes, just pants and sometimes hoodies, but it's always androgynous. Nothing really overly obviously feminine. I guess it's hard to understand for some people though?

I just really love makeup. I think it's just... so good. Another thing that bugs me is that drag queens and transvestites and transexuals always add me on myspace, I mean sure, good for you and youre lifestyle but that's NOT ME.

But that's a whole different matter I suppose.


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 22, 2008)

It's all good.  We're here all in the same boat, it appears. Makeup is and should be all about personal expression, and most of all, fun!
If you've found yourself feeling a little buyer's remorse, take a step back, go through what m/u you've got squirreled away, and rediscover some shades you haven't given love to in a while LOL (and maybe pare down on future shopping excursions, or pass on some unused m/u with a friend--works for me to ease any guilt!)


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 23, 2008)

i live in camden which is a very 'alternative' part of london so no-one bats an eyelid here, but before i moved i got so much shit for wearing makeup! i have a very tough skin fortunately, & a sharp tongue if it must be used. i think it's fun & harmless. *shrugs*


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 23, 2008)

sometimes i feel weird, like when i go to MAC and Sephora and know about all the new spring lines coming out and everyone looks at me like im crazy..... but you know what, it makes ME happy. it sounds silly to other people, but doing my makeup or someone else's really does make me feel better when im depressed - its something i can control and something i know that i know about. its an avenue through which i can express MY creativity but also an avenue through which i can help others. im proudly obsessed and addicted. and there are FAR worse things in life to be addicted to. 
i log into specktra and i feel like there are a bajillion of you lovely ladies that share the obsession.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ Everyone I talk to says how expensive MAC is. And sometimes it can be. But I've learned that I'm spending $10 on an eyeshadow that will last me years and years. Or $25 on a foundation thats going to match my skin perfectly and last me 6 months. They just don't understand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's all relative isn't it? I personally would not spend 300 dollars on a bottle of wine. But I know many do. I don't judge them for spending it and I expect the same respect. What gets me is when people feel superior because they deem their interest as more "ligitimate" than mine. Also makeup is just one tiny iota of my interests and who I am is so much more.

But yes I really want to thank everyone on Specktra. It truly is a haven for me and I love the fact that we are so diverse globally, enthnically, age-wise..you name it.


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 23, 2008)

I am so glad I found this site, a few of my friends are into makeup but not like me. A few weeks ago I mentioned how much I'd spent on makeup so far this year (Nearly £300) and they were laughing they think it's quite funny I spend so much not in a horrible way or anything like that. One of my friends loves makeup but not to the same extent as me.

My parents well I don't tell me dad but he see's the packages from MAC and just tuts, he came into my bedroom last week while I was organising all my eye shadows and pigments and he was saying things like "Trust you to like all the expensive stuff" (I don't think it's that expensive really) and "Don't you have enough now? Maybe you should save some money" I just smiled nodded and said yes. What he doesn't know won't hurt him. My mum is a bit like my dad saying don't you hve enough but never tells me not to buy it, she knows how much I have and how much I've spent too. When she was shopping the other day I told her to go and see if she could get my UDPP in Boots.

It's not like we're all spending it on drugs we just like makeup, at least it lasts a while and we get enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Evey (Jan 23, 2008)

lol...i know what you mean honey. I get so excited about new makeup and when I show my husband he's just like....uh yeah, that's cool. LOL! I still love makeup though and he knows that which is why he buys it for me HAHA


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 23, 2008)

I so know that feeling, none of my friends really wear make up nor are they interested in MAC. I just recently came home from a shopping trip and was so happy and excited but had nobody to share the happiness with. My mother thinks it's a waste of money and my brother repeatably tells me he doesn't care. I wish I had a MAC and MU loving friend.


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 23, 2008)

i know how you feel cantaffordmac i sometimes feel so guilty at the money i spend , but it really makes me feel good and i can afford it. 

i think my love of make up has always been there i am quite an arty creative person and when i left school i had places at fashion college and nursing school, i chose nursing and im now a Trained nurse in a medical ward. I guess my creativity was just screaming to get out , so make up is the way i express it. 

My fiance used to roll his eyes whenever i talked about it, but now he even gives me vouchers for MAC , when i explained it was about creativity and expressing myself and not Vanity and being conceited he understood it better.xx


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_I totally understand you. I feel the same way sometimes. Recently, I haven't bought any mac makeup ..just some drugstore brands. But yeah ..my mother once got pissed off at me for buying too much makeup and said "you're not even pretty so why are you buying makeup?" Since then I've kinda laid off of buying mac for a while and this website. I have no one else either who shares my addiction._

 
I hope that's a typo, because you are pretty and I hope you believe that, despite what your mother says.

AS for friends not being interested, I think a lot of people have that kind of alienation, regardless of whether they're into makeup or what. The nice thing about the world nowadays is we have the internet to have someone to talk to about it


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 23, 2008)

oh another thing , i don't know if any of you have been memebers of any other forums, but when i first ventured onto the internet i used to go onto a certain internet providers message boards. We had a health and beauty board and a fashion board for the really passionate people to talk about our fave things but all we got was trolls calling us airheads and getting really personal calling us stupid etc.
 i know it was only "the internet" but it used to really upset me that i was considered to be intelectually challenged because i like make -up xxx


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 23, 2008)

^^ i know what you mean. some of my suitemates at my dorm asked my roomate what major i was and when she responded "Biochemistry, premed" they LAUGHED and said "SHE DOESNT LOOK LIKE A BIOCHEM MAJOR!" insinuating that because of my apparent makeup habits and the way i dress, i cant POSSIBLY be remotely smart?

caring about your appearance, doing your makeup and hair DOESNT mean youre a brain dead idiot. there is NO correlation


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm a lucky lady in that my best friend is a fellow MAC/Makeup lover, and is also very talented.  She's the only person in my life who will spend forever browsing makeup with me, and I have to say it's so nice to have someone in my life who knows exactly how exciting it is to actually get your hands on an LE that you ran out of, or how accomplished you feel when you finally get that fluidline applied correctly.

That's why having a board like this is so wonderful--it gives us a place to let our hair down, so to speak, and talk with other people who know what we mean when we say something like, "hey, didn't that come out with Danse MAC?" whereas in other places in life, you'd get blank confused stares


----------



## MakeupGuru (Jan 23, 2008)

I feel the same way.. i'm still in high school and i just recently started building up my collection and really getting into makeup but i feel like i have no one to talk to about it!! My sisters arnt that into makeup and my friends arnt either.. but i still love it because it makes me happy and thats what maters.


----------



## gatsby (Jan 26, 2008)

I feel the same way, and sometimes it makes me feel kind of second-rate... I mean, *This* is what I invest so much time and energy in? But there are many stupider things. What's more, everyone here gets a lot of joy out of looking good and feeling pretty. anyone who says feeling pretty isn't a worthy goal is out of their mind.

Plus, makeup is a lot harder than people think. Anyone who thinks that doing makeup makes you stupid clearly hasn't tried lately.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 26, 2008)

I hear you 100% I don't really have many female friends and none of them are particularly into make up. Don't get mewrong, I'm not into it in a huge way becaus eI don't wear it every day but I'd love to have a girly make up buddy heh. I don't think my feller quite understands it either when I do buy the odd eye shadow here and there but he let's me off as I don't really get how he can spend £50 on a bit of mountain bike lol.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_^^ i know what you mean. some of my suitemates at my dorm asked my roomate what major i was and when she responded "Biochemistry, premed" they LAUGHED and said "SHE DOESNT LOOK LIKE A BIOCHEM MAJOR!" insinuating that because of my apparent makeup habits and the way i dress, i cant POSSIBLY be remotely smart?

caring about your appearance, doing your makeup and hair DOESNT mean youre a brain dead idiot. there is NO correlation_

 
Physics grad student, and people are still surprised by that, because I spend time doing my hair, makeup, and dressing properly.


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 26, 2008)

i work as a nurse and i wear make up to work albeit a bit more natural than my every day look, i get a lot of comments like 'why do you bother' ' who are you trying to impress?'i just feel i owe it to myself to look groomed im not trying to bag a man at work lol x


----------



## cloudburst (Jan 26, 2008)

I think as long as you are into makeup b/c it gives you pleasure & an outlet for your creativity...who cares about if it is or is not trivial or vain?

The only way I can see the obsession being unhealthy is if you feel you NEED makeup - ie: you feel less valuable as a person if you aren't totally made up.

I don't have many friends who are into makeup as much as I am...sometimes certain people are biased against women (or men for that matter) who wear makeup b/c they think it's an indicator of shallowness.  What I say to that is...there's nothing wrong with looking fierce!  Life is too short to be concerned how other people might see you.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

Sometimes I get guilty because of the money, but then I remind myself, "At least I don't do drugs or drink. I'm a good girl and I deserve it!". I'm different than a lot of people my age and tend to be considered a prude. It doesn't bother me, as long as I have my makeup. That's what makes me happy! I'm sure my parents would much prefer me being addicted to makeup than being addicted to drugs!


----------



## Babylard (Jan 27, 2008)

this a good thread that points out many things!

you are definitely not alone.  i love make up and fussing with how i look and nobody i know shares the same passion nearly as much as i do.  People just tune me out when I start jabbering about make up.  My mom wears very little make up and my sister is very simple.  Nobody is nearly as crazy as I am that I have met.  

My roomate walked in during one of my purchase transactions and saw that i was raedy to pay $400 on MAC and thought it was stupid.  Hee was also in my room when i was putting make up on and he always gives me comments like "how many layers have you got on your face there? 3? 5?"  "Why do you paint your face?"  I have a complicated relationship with my roomate.

I definitely wish I had a make up addict to share my obssessions with.

I don't do drugs, drink or any of that.  I feel guilty for buying a lot of makeup sometimes and that even though I got all this neat stuff, thats a lot of money.  I am also sad about how I am so darn addicted to cosmetics while I should be addicted to studying or something.  That is my true guilt and saddness; I love makeup and care so much more for it than my goals in life or anything in life for that matter!

I think someone mentioned something about how some of us make up addicts don't look smart.  yeah that is so stupid!  I get that from time to time as well... but oh well, whats better then being smart?  looking hot And being smart! haha

of course we all have our everyday problems. to me, make up is relief and a hobby that i can always turn to when i feel like the world has betrayed me.

Makeup is my real friend and lover in life.  It changes with me, unlike my exboyfriend who changes against me (aka the roomate).


----------



## prettyeagle (Jan 27, 2008)

This is my first time posting, but I've been lurking around for the longest time ever.

When I came across this thread, I was thinking, "Great finally I find people who identify with me!"

I am Chinese and over here in Singapore, most girls just dont like to doll up as much (and I really wonder why). We've got people coming to work/school with untrimmed brows and awful skin - Im not saying that it is no good to be natural, but being well-groomed is like basic courtesy.

It is so hard finding ladies who use MU on a regular basis, and even harder finding people who share my love for colours and wonderful new MAC collections. 

My mother basically just spends most of her life in basic loosepowder and decades-old mascara. She used to scold me for spending so much on MU but she just doesnt understand the excitement I get from them. Even a small purchase eg. mascara, can get me really happy and I long to tear the shrink wrap off them.

No one understands why I need 38484 blushers in different shades, and whereas Im more than happy to explain why I need pinks/reds as well as peaches and plums, they just tune out altogether.

My bf is another who will just go, "Why are you applying your eyeshadow this way? You look weird." when I think I look really good in smokeys! He kept saying he preferred me with nothing more than occasional foundation and blushers


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_ 
I definitely wish I had a make up addict to share my obssessions with.

I don't do drugs, drink or any of that. I feel guilty for buying a lot of makeup sometimes and that even though I got all this neat stuff, thats a lot of money. I am also sad about how I am so darn addicted to cosmetics while I should be addicted to studying or something. That is my true guilt and saddness; I love makeup and care so much more for it than my goals in life or anything in life for that matter!

I think someone mentioned something about how some of us make up addicts don't look smart. yeah that is so stupid! I get that from time to time as well... but oh well, whats better then being smart? looking hot And being smart! haha

of course we all have our everyday problems. to me, make up is relief and a hobby that i can always turn to when i feel like the world has betrayed me.

Makeup is my real friend and lover in life. It changes with me, unlike my exboyfriend who changes against me (aka the roomate)._

 
Wow. Your feelings toward makeup seem just like mine. I feel guilty about spending the money on it, but money comes and goes. I am still saving money, and so what if I spend $35 one day. Thats _nothing. _It makes me happy.

I feel as though I can talk about makeup all day long. And buy it. And apply it. Thats why I'm hoping I get a job in makeup because then it will be my excuse. People on this thread are saying how they are so much more than their makeup. But I don't feel like I am sometimes. (thats not meant to sound negative). I really don't have friends. I have a boyfriend. I work 2 jobs. But the one thing I have absolute passion for is makeup. So if someone said that all I care about is makeup--that would be almost true.

I agree with you. Makeup doesn't ignore you or leave you or call you a bitch or scream at you or hurt you. It sounds corny but its true.


----------



## Artphr33k (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sooooooo glad i'm not alone!!! my mom absolutely condones my make-up habit-- mostly because i spend almost all the extra money i have on it. 
make-up, and sunshine. thats what i neeeeed to surviiiive...!

yeah my boyfriend every once in a while does the old "how much did you spend?!?!?!" but sometimes he buys nerdy things on ebay and whatnot... and bottom point, its my money.

ANNNND id rather spend it on makeup than crack.


----------



## fashionette (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I have highs and lows about makeup. Some times I'm like " oooh, I wanna go buy makeup and wear it!!!" then part of me feels kind off sad about makeup like, " oh I just spent 50 dollars on 3 eyeshadow. yay???" I almost feel guilty for liking it. I've noticed that I don't wear as much makeup as I used to. my friends are mostly guys so I don't really do much except mascara and lipgloss. And when I'm with my girls I still feel overdone. Its just weird because outside of Specktra I feel like my makeup obsession is wrong._

 
Same here! I don't feel that way at all when I buy clothes, but I guess it's because clothes are more physical (I totally suck at explaining stuff, haha) because you wear them, and they're made of fabric and all, while makeup is smaller and you just wear the colors. Kinda.


----------



## slowhoney (Jan 28, 2008)

I think the majority of us here can relate to this, so don't feel bad, wrong or weird. In fact, I think anyone with any form of obsession (and I guess that includes harmful ones) experiences this on a regular basis. Like you, I always think to myself, 'There are so many other important things I could be using my money for.' I feel a lot of guilt about how much I buy, especially at times when I'm broke or just scraping by at the end of the month. But of course, I have my own justification... I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't do drugs, I don't drink expensive/fancy coffee drinks, etc. I don't buy expensive shoes or purses or even a lot of clothing. Make-up is the only thing I usually spend a lot of money on (that and books). So when people flip out when they see my collection, I take the reaction at face value, remember that it's my money and that I can spend it how I want, and remember that I don't spend any money on things that the majority of people do. 

I only have one 'make-up friend' that I can talk to about my MAC obsession, and I am really grateful to her. I wish I knew others (especially in real life--it would be nice to go MAC shopping with someone!), but I am grateful for Specktra because it's at least some form of communication with other MAC addicts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This place has been my saving grace because I come here and don't feel like a freak for being so obsessed with something no one else seems to understand, except the lovely people here.


----------



## Kalico (Apr 27, 2009)

I've never gotten super excited over other people's collections. Like cars, little figurines, dolls, comic mags, stamp collections, etc etc etc lol. Nobody cares about them except the people that collect them! Who cares if anyone else thinks they are special, as long as it makes you happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *WE* know it's special and will appreciate it with you!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 27, 2009)

This is an old thread but it is always relevant. I'm so glad I found Specktra because before that, I felt that no one understands my passion for makeup. 

I started collecting makeup last year because I had a full time job and could afford buying makeup with my own money. Before that, I liked makeup but was a poor student so I just buried my feelings. In the beginning, I brought a friend along whenever there were exclusive previews invitations I received and we would try the new products. I thought she loved makeup just like me. We didn't buy a lot of makeup together but I would go back later on to buy what I wanted. After a few months building up a small makeup collection, I took a picture of my collection and posted it online. 
My friend saw it and asked, "Is that all yours?" 
I answered shyly, "Yes." 
She asked, "All that?"
I explained, "I bought them over a period of a few months."
She remarked, "You are crazy."

I was hurt and embarrassed at that time but I thought over it and realised makeup is my passion and I spend my money on it. There is nothing wrong and embarrassing about it. My friend spent money on branded clothings, watches and bags. She once told me that the clothes, watches and bags she wore must look expensive. It dawned onto me that makeup is not her thing since it is difficult to tell if someone is wearing branded or drugstore makeup.

From then, I talk and read about makeup through beauty blogs and Specktra. My mum initially disapproves of my hobby because she feels that I am putting chemicals on my face and body. Now, she understands that makeup makes me happy and I buy them with my own money. However, I cannot spend hours at makeup counters when I go shopping with her. She doesn't like it. I respect that so I just take a quick peek if I am with her. I do wish there is a real person beside me to share my excitement when I see new collections but until then, Specktra is good.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 27, 2009)

delete


----------



## LoveMU (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a great topic!  Thank you for posting it!

I def feel like people think I am dumb and vain for wearing makeup, but honestly, it is really fun for me, so thwy can screw themselves!  I feel guilty when I spend a lot of mney on it, so i have become more moderate in my spending, but I know I will always like it.

I've been called a clown sometimes, and shallow, but that's ok, i will never let myself go, and i'm sure that some people i know would love that!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

Sometimes I feel bad about loving makeup and spending so much money on my collection... My family in particular took quite a while to understand it, I was literally the first girl to ever wear more than lipstick on a formal occasion lol! (I'm serious, it's a total cosmetic desert - splurging appearance wise constitutes buying a moisturizer from the supermarket when the old one runs out)

However, they love what I can do, and they love being made look beautiful. My mum in particular used to be conflicted about it, cause she grew up in the feminism bra-burning times, where makeup was the devil's doing practically. 

They've accepted that I love it now ;D When it becomes an issue, I just point out to them that I feel happy when I work with makeup, because I love theatrics, and I also love making people feel beautiful and happy about themselves more than anything.  ^_^

When you think about it, other people spend just as much money and time on their passion - buying thousands worth of books, cd's... stamps...? etc! Why should I feel guilty about spending and loving MY passion?


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Apr 28, 2009)

I used to kind of feel bad for obsessing so much over it...and honestly I think finding specktra made me feel SO much better! That there's crazy (if not crazier xD) people like me too!  One of my good friends is really into makeup too, and my sister is just as obsessed as I am so everytime I have a haul I show them.  At first I kind of felt weird, like I was just bragging, but they love it too, and I absolutely love looking/knowing what makeup my friends bought.  Is it crazy that it brings me almost as much joy as if I were to have bought the product myself? <3

*is done talking in circles*


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well said Ginger9 and Briar!! x


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_Well, dammit, I like my eyeshadow to reflect my personality, and that's a bit on the loud side._

 
You go gurl! Anyone who has a problem with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! Be who you want. As BillyB said "be the change in the world you want to see". 

I love this attitude.


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SquirrelQueen* 

 
_





 ITA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also in my forties and get so tired of someone else's rules.  I do makeup for me because it gives me a boost and it's a little dollop of creativity in my everyday life.   It's a way to feel in touch with my femininity.  And yes, it's just plain fun.  If you're *ahem* over a certain age but still feel comfortable wearing bold colors and can carry them off, why not?  

I had a friend who got very weird on me over makeup.  She was a minimalist---she was very conservative, very religious and very frugal---but she liked my makeup.  So, when we'd go shopping, we'd check out the displays at Target and the Clinique counter at the local department store.  But she'd never buy.  She liked lipgloss, so for one Christmas, I got her some Lancome Juicy Tubes in subtle colors I thought she'd like.  She never wore them.  Another year I got her some palettes from Sephora---can't remember the company but they had pulp novel themes like "Mancatcher".  The colors were great and the packaging was a hoot!  She got upset with me because she thought the pulp novel theme was "obscene".  Unreal.  

And of course she'd criticize me for my makeup and clothes.  I tend to go for soft, subtle colors---they suit my complexion as well as my personal style.  But she'd tell me I was wearing too much eye makeup, especially to church, when I was wearing only mascara and a neutral wash of shadow.  (Actually, the culture of that particular church was that once women were married---or hit their thirties---they didn't wear much makeup---if any---and they wore dowdy, shapeless dresses and skirts.  I did not fit in there very well.)  

I really should have gotten her some NARS Orgasm.  She would have DIED!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My ex-husband was a control freak who objected to my wearing makeup.  If I was wearing lipgloss, he'd refuse to kiss me because of all the "toxins".  He was a jerk.  When we got divorced, one of the things I did to reclaim myself was to start wearing makeup again---it was nice to reclaim that part of me that had been put down for so long and to enjoy my femininity again.  I got remarried last year and my DH is fine with my makeup.  A couple of months ago we were in the Twin Cities and he drove out of his way so that I could to to the MAC store in the uptown area.  He also doesn't mind if I want to go to Sephora, the MAC store or any of the counters at the Mall of America.  The only problem is that he's color blind so he can't appreciate some of the colors of the makeup I wear.  I wish I could freak him out by whipping out some Springbean to put on my lips but he wouldn't know that it was green.  Still, he never hesitates to kiss me, no matter what I have on my lips, and he especially likes the vanilla lipglasses and the watermelon tendertones.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I think about people like my former friend and ex-husband, I want to scream, "IT'S JUST MAKEUP!  GET OVER IT!"  You know, I think it's far healthier to wear the makeup you enjoy---the way you enjoy wearing it---than it is to get all bent out of shape over what other people are doing._

 
You go gurl too! I know where you are coming from. When I was growing up I  was subjected to a lot of people like this friend you described. People who would try to control every aspect. Well hell! I believe in God, I'm proud to admit I have faith, but in my faith i don't feel the need to tell people how to wear things! Or what to believe or how to live! I spent a lot of my childhood in Texas and with people who were afraid to where a lot of colour. I mean if there faith is so steady why rock the boat over an orange eyeshadow! Now don't get me started on religion I know what that will turn into, but who is to tell you what to wear and dress in. I think that is bs! Good on you for being strong in yourself and finding a fella who appreciates you for you! My bf also doesn't have a problem with me wearing whatever make up which is good as i love THEATRICAL looks for everyday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like that age old saying goes 'if everyone looked the same it would be a boring world!"


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2009)

i have wierd feelings about makeup like.........
i can't believe i spend so much money to pant my face and then wash it down the drain.
lmfao!!!
BUT i love makeup.
i think it's fun


----------



## crystalclear (Apr 28, 2009)

Reading some of the posts here I feel quite lucky that whilst I don't know anyone one who particuarly likes makeup that much most atleast support the fact that I do and don't give me hell for it. In fact it has gotten to the stage where everyone regards it as a kind of quirk a bit like when you know a really old lady who goes about flipping people off. Some people look down on makeup  addicts, but these are the people who turn up for interviews without any and think they should get whatever it is since they think they'd be taken more seriously but often it just makes them look as if they've just thrown on a suit and havent really bothered which can look unprofessional esp when they adopt that attitude with it.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 28, 2009)

If I didnt have this forum, I would be so lonely in my makeup world


----------



## frocher (Apr 28, 2009)

.......


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Do any of you ever feel...wrong for loving makeup? Sometimes when i buy makeup online and the package comes, I get sooo happy, and then end up feeling kind of sad. I'm not sure if its because nobody is excited except for me..? Like I'll tell my boyfriend "Ooooh baby look, isn't this pretty? Do you like it????" And he's like "yeah its nice". Ummmm its more than nice, its MAKEUP! I end up feeling like I wish I had a twin sister or best friend who loved it just like I did, so someone could be excited with me. 

Of course I can come on here and talk to you guys, but its not exactly the same. I don't have too many friends that are into makeup. It's like, sometimes I feel as though i should be worried about more important things than "wowthiseyeshadowisgorgeous" because everyone else is worried about real issues, like everyday problems. But I do worry about my problems all the time, I can be into makeup if I want!

Does anyone feel like this?? LoL. Its hard to explain but I always end up feeling like this. Like maybe I should find another hobby because nobody understands my obsession with makeup and I end up feeling like I have no life. I was shampooing a client today and she is 22 and she was telling me about how much she loves makeup and thats her thing, rather than shoes and purses and perfumes, she's more into makeup. And I'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really think I better end up with a job in makeup. I talk about it 75% of the time. I would probably die if I ever worked at MAC and everybody did always talk about makeup. Am I all alone here?_

 
You and me are so alike!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jun 20, 2009)

Times like this make me realize even more how glad I am to find a site like this, no one really understands my obsession with makeup, especially since it seemed to start out of the blue for me. I only have one friend that is into makeup, but not as much, not that it stops me from getting makeup for her as birthday presents, lol. My last roommate understood somewhat and is probably the only other person that will go into a sephora with me, but she just draws on her arm with the testers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just feel like in real life I'm looked down at for what I take interest in. I go to college in a town that is very granola in some ways, no one really wears makeup, or even decent clothing, and it's even moreso to other campuses I have visited. I decided to be who I want to be anyway, but people seem to think that makes me stupid, and I'm a genetics major dammit!! It really bothered me the most that people would show a visible difference in how they treated me, whether I had makeup on or not, or just judging me with makeup. I had a chem lab last quarter, and hardly anyone would even talk to me, they just turned a shoulder assuming I had nothing decent to say anyway. Then they whine because I finished my lab way ahead of everyone else, claiming the TA must have helped me, except all it really was becuase I actually knew what I was doing! I just realized I had to ignore them and do what I want to do.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel like we are a secret society LOL. I too am obsessed and I feel vain sometimes but I can't help it! The art of makeup/cosmetics is something I adore and I'm good at. I must say I do feel guilty for the amount of money I spend a month on cosmetics!!!!


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 20, 2009)

i feel bad about it sometimes. i think why do i really need to paint my lips peach or hot pink? who really cares what color they are or how glossy, frosty, or matte they look? does it really make me look any better or do i look like i'm just trying too hard? i feel just as good with nothing on my lips so why bother spending $15 on another lipstick? then there's days where i'm so into it, i don't care what any1 else thinks. lol 

i just get insecure at times. about everything.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 20, 2009)

im really lucky my best friend has the same love of make up as i do so weneva we get together were always talking about it and trying new looks on each other.I also have an aunty that works at mac that i can talk about new collections with, I dont think id be quite as passionate about it if i didnt have those 2 ppl tho.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 1, 2009)

Sometimes I just feel like I should be focusing on something "smart" or something that could be helping me with college instead of make-up. 

I just think make-up is simply a hobby and it's something fun I do for myself, so no harm done.


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jul 1, 2009)

That's why I love going to this site. I meet people who can understand my passion for makeup. People who are not in this position will never understand our love for makeup and the costs that goes with it. 

My boyfriend and I always fight too everytime I buy makeup. Sad to say, I get jealous of those girls who are supported by their SO when it comes to their makeup addiction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People do things that make them happy.. THIS makes me happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just like those people who spend a lot of money on other hobbies like fixing cars, traveling, going snowboarding, collecting stuff...


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jul 3, 2009)

I go to this site because there are people all over the world who do understand make-up as a hobby and as a passion. I don't have any friends, just my bf, and he teases me about it (no harm of course), he can't understand it. My mom admires my make up, but doesn't really understand why I pay so much for something she feels I can get cheaper somewhere else. My sister likes make up, but different colors and not as much as I do, so it can be hard. She basically the (almost) polar opposite of me. 

But thats where Specktra comes in.


----------

